# New Sight Recommendations



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks guys for all the info on the broadhead tuning but now i have one more questions. The sight on my bow is cheap and is very low quality and needs to be replaced, what would you guys recommend for a $100ish sight. How many pins does one really need, whats the benefit of having vertical pins or having horizontal. Are they any that are easily adjustable now? 

Which sight will give me the mystical flight of the arrow?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Lots of great sights out there

Right now I am liking truglo's single pin pendulum slider...Starts off @ 25yards and I have marks up to 70 yards..I have pretty much stuck with Truglo for hunting because I really like their tritium pin..

3d season I like Spott Hogg

Check out the classifieds at Archerytalk.. some pretty good deals in there


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

so if you have a deer at 40 do you have to adjust the site before you shoot


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

huntmichigan said:


> so if you have a deer at 40 do you have to adjust the site before you shoot


 Not with a pendulum from an elevated position... I set it at 30 and I'm good from 1 to 40..
From the ground yes you need to adjust it.. you can set at 25, 27, 34,...etc what ever you estimate. Can even step back and shoot 100 
Last year was the first year I had used a single pin and I really liked it.


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Not with a pendulum from an elevated position... I set it at 30 and I'm good from 1 to 40..
> From the ground yes you need to adjust it.. you can set at 25, 27, 34,...etc what ever you estimate. Can even step back and shoot 100
> Last year was the first year I had used a single pin and I really liked it.



so how does the sight adjust for the different yardage shots, doesn't make sense to me in my opinion


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

huntmichigan said:


> so how does the sight adjust for the different yardage shots, doesn't make sense to me in my opinion


 Dang I was hoping for a video but cant find one on YT (sorry not good at putting explanations into words)

There is bar on the back that slides up and down which moves the sight housing up and down.. As you move back the slide bar in the direction that makes the sight housing move down...making you raise your bow for longer yardages

I honestly dont know how to explain the pendulum part of it.. 

I would recommend checking them out online and then going to a retailer and checking them out to get an understanding of how they work


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

i kinda get what your saying but essentially you need to move the slide bar to adjust for the different yardages


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

huntmichigan said:


> i kinda get what your saying but essentially you need to move the slide bar to adjust for the different yardages


 
Yes..

And there are few things in bowhunting that I am dead set on and the sight isnt one of them..
everybody is different. Good amount of time before season so you have plenty of time to figure what you like. And I'm sure other members with offer great options and opinions..


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Imo the best multiple pin sights are copper john, Montana black gold, and spott hog. I really like the tritium pin by Truglo also. Pick any one of those you like and you will get a very good, durable sight.I don't have any experience with single pin sights.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Get a G5 Rock Sight


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

I purchased the Triangle (3 pin) by Vital Bow Gear last summer and love it! Picked mine up for $130 I believe. It's all about personal preference but the vertical or angular pins don't block out as much of your view as a horizontal pin IMO. I know that I would have a hard time going back to a horizontal pin after shooting them. Just something to think about and possibly look into.
Also shot a pendulum sight for a couple years. They work great for treestand hunting and take out some of the guess work.


----------



## kaotic5150 (May 24, 2011)

I have the trophy ridge pendulum and I like it.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

If you want a single pin sight, then go with a HHA sight. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Here you go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TruGlo-Pendulum-Adjustable-Bracket-Sight-BLK-TFO-/120714561345?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1b260741

The way it works, is that when you're in an elevated position, you lock the distance in at 30 yards and allow the head to swing. The swing will automatically compensate the yardage based on angle you're holding the bow. So from 1 yard out to 35/40 depending on bow speed, you don't need to adjust anything. Just draw, anchor, and shoot.

When you're on the ground, you can lock the head down so it does not swing and utilize the adjuster on the back to account for yardage. 

I've been eying this one up for a while but I'm having trouble getting away from my G5 Optix XR sight with three fixed pins from 20-35yards and one single adjustable pin for yardages from 40-100 yards.

My advice is DO NOT pay full retail for a sight. Look used on Archerytalk. You'll save a LOT going that way.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Atchison said:


> Get a G5 Rock Sight


I just put on a G5 Rock sight this spring. $100 sight and it's pretty solid imo. Comes with 4 pins. I think it's another $20ish for the optics light if you need one.

Only reason you probably need more than 3-4 pins on a sight is if you're a 3D shooter. For hunting purposes, and with today's bows 1 pin set at 30 yds and maybe a little Kentucky windage is all most would need.


----------

